# حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

*حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*

*




*​ 
حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس ​ 

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
1- دي صلاتك نور ​ 
2- ربنا وياه دايما يرعاه​

3- مكلل بالمجد و الكرامة​ 
4- يا بابا كيرلس سيرتك قدوة​ 
5- ايديك بالصلوات مرفوعة​ 
6- باكر ثالثة سادسة ​ 
7- يا بابا كيرلس أمام فادينا ​ 
8- الشهداء و القديسين ​ 
9- يا رجل الصلاة عشت للاله​ 
10- مديح المجد لألهنا المتعال​ 

*



*
Quality |:| 128 Kbps 
Format |:| Mp3
Tracks No. |:| 10 Track
Size |:| 48 MB​ 
*



*​ 
لينكات التحميل 
4shared
​
_تم حذف اللينكات بناءا على طلب صاحب الشريط _​http://www.alanbabola.com/link//882Mediafire
_تم حذف اللينكات بناءا على طلب صاحب الشريط _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*

*شريط جميل نزلته امبارح وسمعته 
ميرسى ليك يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*

بركه صلاته مع الميع آمين
شكرا أخى الغالى للشريط والمجهود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*



+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *شريط جميل نزلته امبارح وسمعته *​
> *ميرسى ليك يا كوكو*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا بنت العدرا  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*



النهيسى قال:


> بركه صلاته مع الميع آمين​
> 
> شكرا أخى الغالى للشريط والمجهود​


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*

*ميرسي ليك كوكو

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*

ميررررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (6 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*

*الف شكر*

*جارى التحميل*

*+++*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*

ميررررسى على مرورك يا الامير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مينا ويصا (9 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*

شكرا على الشرط الرائع الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## فادي سمير24 (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*

*حرام عليكوا لما ترفعوا شريط لسه ماحققش إيراداته حطوا نفسكم مكان المنتج هترضى بالخسارة وكمان لما المنتج يلاقي الحاجات ديه مش هينتج شرايط تانيه ونتحرم من الأصوات الجميلة ده حتى قداسة البابا بيقول إن رفع الشرايط على المواقع والمنتديات حرام حرام حرام والبابا كيرلس أكيد زعلان دلوقتي فأرجوكوا شيلوا الرابط دلوقتى وربنا يتصرف معاكوا وماتنسوش كلام ربنا في إنجيله وهو بيقول​(أنا أحامي عنكم وأنتم تصمتون)​
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: بولس ملاك و فايزة ناثان في شريط " صلواتك نور " للبابا كيرلس بمناسبة عيد نياحة 9 مارس*

_تم حذف اللينكات بناءا على طلب صاحب الشريط _
_يغـــــــلق _​


----------

